# Whats left Of the Ferries



## Peregrine (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi, So I recently was looking at images in the Gallery and found a image with the Baroona's Nameboard. I was suprised thinking "Wa What!" And now I am wondering Whats left of the Ferries? Like a nameboard a wreck a piece of interior or a piece of it, If anyone knows please tell me! Have a good day!


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Peregrine, Baroona? She was the dog of the fleet and battled on the Auckland o Waiheke Island route. The bigger Muritai did the summer weekends when the 
young flocked to the Island. 
There used to be an expression , 
"Have you been to Waiheke or are you already married".
Those were the days .

Bob


----------



## Peregrine (Aug 15, 2017)

She was also used on the devenport run with Live Jazz Bands! (It?s ether the Kestrel or Baroona who had live jazz). I recently went to great south road (Manurewa) To see what?s left of her final resting place, It was a rotting car park with wood scattered everywhere, I looked for a way to get in but found none. Just next to the Baroona?s car park there was a bunch of houses. They all looked the same with no nice architecture.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Peregrine, it was the Kestral that had the live Jazz band coffee etc, on the city to Devonport run for a while as I recall. 
II think that this was in the days of a relatively easy trip over the harbour bridge and the Ferry Co added the entertainment to woo passengers back. 
Now days the bridge is diabolical and car parking near Devonport wharf even worse. 
I don't think Baroona serviced the Devonport run except in a fleet emergency, she was a conventional ship, not a double ended like the Kestral, and would have had to manoeuvre and go about each time she berthed..
I also recall people claiming that the Baroona was a lively seaboat on the often rough passage to Waiheke and made many seasick,

Bob


----------



## Horrid12 (Dec 6, 2017)

I have an idea that the Baroona remains are lying in the mud to the East of Northcote Point?


----------



## Peregrine (Aug 15, 2017)

Horrid12 said:


> I have an idea that the Baroona remains are lying in the mud to the East of Northcote Point?


Shoal bay? I hope her remains of when she was there are there (Now I want to explore Shoal bay to find remains) Most remains of her are at 884 Great South road (Manukau) I went there recently and there is alot left! It may soon become houses so be fast. Also on Street view if you go back to 2008 they have a amazing image of her as a restaurant


----------



## Peregrine (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi everyone. I just found the Remains of a Ferry's Chair I think its think its from the Muritai. Its on curran street


----------

